# Betta-proof low-tech



## Raekz (20 Oct 2020)

I've done some tanks before, which are to be found here on UKAPS, but now I've made a simple tank, just to house a Betta. This topic isn't so much a 'critique my scape' but moreso the question if a Betta will feel at ease in this tank. I've got this feeling, it's a bit too clean/minimalistic, which I personally like, but maybe the Betta won't. 

I went for a semi Iwagumi style, nothing to fancy. With the Covid lockdown, being stuck at home, only having a tank in the attic, I wanted to do a easy, low tech tank just to have some life next to me to prevent me from going mental. 

Quick summary;

Tank : Superfish Goldfish LED 36cm x 23cm x 32cm  (The person at Superfish should be fired for suggesting this is a proper goldfish tank)
Filter : Dennerle internal filter
Heater : Dennerle mini heater
Lighting : Stock lighting
Soil : Tropica Soil
Plants : - Micranthemum Monte Carlo (Yeah, I've got a soft spot for this plant)
            - Lilaeopsis Novea-Zelandiae in the back

No CO2 or anything, just dosing some Tropica Premium. So far I've just passed the two weeks mark, introduced some shrimp from my other tank, they seem to do just fine. When the Betta moves in, the shrimp will go back to the other tank. 

Scape: 






Halfway planting: 





Just filled: 





After two weeks: 





So far, minimal melting of the plants, MC needs to grow in and the Lilaeopsis should grow a bit taller, hopefully . However, time will tell how the plants will hold up. Most important question, will this be good enough for a Betta or should I add some more plants? I like the minimalistic vibe that I'm getting, so hopefully this will be fine. If not, I'd love some suggestions about which plants I could add that won't take over the tank or grow too bulky.


----------



## lilirose (20 Oct 2020)

Most Bettas enjoy very dense plantings and feel insecure when there is too much open space, no hiding spots, and a lack of "line-of-sight" breaks across the tank. My Bettas like to lurk among the bottoms of stem plants as well as resting on anubias that I attach so it's near the water surface. One easy way to make a tank like yours more comfortable for a Betta is to add floaters with long, trailing roots (like Limnobium laevigatum or Amazon Frogbit) and let the roots grow wild so your Betta has somewhere to lurk.


----------



## Radiant (20 Oct 2020)

My other half has just done something similar for his betta, but added more stems at the back for hiding spaces, we're not sure if it will be comfortable enough for him either since his betta also loves anubias. We and we're tempted to just keep it for shrimp and make a dense forest for the betta.


----------



## Radiant (20 Oct 2020)

and as lilirose says, floaters with long roots will help.


----------



## ckbernie (21 Oct 2020)

My female beta tank for your reference. Nothing fancy as well just a anubias on a driftwood. I am living in Singapore, the only concern I have is the water temperature. It is 2pm now and my water temeparture now reaching 33°C. 



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raekz (21 Oct 2020)

Thanks for the replies and confirmation that a Betta wouldn't feel at ease in my tank as it currently stands. When I think about stem plants that won't be too bulky or messy, these come into mind; 

- Rotala (green)
- Pogostemon Erectus
- Hygrophila Polysperma
- Vallisneria Nana

Using my excellent paint skills, I would plant them pretty dense around the back like this; 





Added bonus would be that the filter and heater will be masked by the plants If I may ask, which of the listed stems would be the best for a Betta? Personally, I think the Betta would be at ease with eiter Rotala or Pogostemon, since it's tall with leaves branching out. I'd love to hear your thoughts! If there are other stems I didn't think about, please do let me know.


----------



## ckbernie (21 Oct 2020)

I think you have missing one main component. A driftwood. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2020)

Hi all,


Raekz said:


> When I think about stem plants that won't be too bulky or messy, these come into mind;


Ideally you need a plant with broad, flat leaves somewhere near the water surface, I like @lilirose,  @Radiant & @ckbernie's _Anubias_ suggestion.

I'd also definitely have a floating plant, probably both _Limnobium leavigatum_ and _Ceratopteris "cornuta"._

Have a look at <"Planted _Betta_ Tank Considerations">, @dean is your man for _Betta_ advice.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Raekz (21 Oct 2020)

Thanks Darrel,

I'll have a look at that. Floaters will block the lights too much, which makes me worry about enough light reaching MC to grow healthy. My attic tank is sort of a jungle and a bit bigger. It is filled with spiderwood, ferns and anubias. Also, no carpet in that tank, so floaters won't be an issue in there. So, change of plans, move shrimp from my attic tank to this one and get a Betta for the attic tank, happy shrimp & happy betta 

Thanks a lot for all comments and suggestions, appreciated as allways!


----------



## Radiant (21 Oct 2020)

We went for bacopa compact and rotala  bonsai, but I think we will end up keeping ours for just shrimp as well. Plus I get to do a jungle tank then


----------



## lilirose (21 Oct 2020)

Raekz said:


> Thanks Darrel,
> 
> I'll have a look at that. Floaters will block the lights too much, which makes me worry about enough light reaching MC to grow healthy. My attic tank is sort of a jungle and a bit bigger. It is filled with spiderwood, ferns and anubias. Also, no carpet in that tank, so floaters won't be an issue in there. So, change of plans, move shrimp from my attic tank to this one and get a Betta for the attic tank, happy shrimp & happy betta
> 
> Thanks a lot for all comments and suggestions, appreciated as allways!




Just want to say how delighted I am to hear this. It's so common on forums for people to ignore advice and barrel ahead with what they want rather than what's best for the livestock. I'll admit to being far more concerned with Betta welfare in particular than most are but it made me smile to read your post.


----------



## Raekz (22 Oct 2020)

lilirose said:


> Just want to say how delighted I am to hear this. It's so common on forums for people to ignore advice and barrel ahead with what they want rather than what's best for the livestock. I'll admit to being far more concerned with Betta welfare in particular than most are but it made me smile to read your post.



It's just what feels right to be honest, you're dealing with live animals. Ever since I've had tanks, I've always had a backup tank so the livestock would be safe in case of emergencies. Of course, aesthetics play a big role in our hobby, but if something isn't working out as you had in mind, just adapt and find a way that does work. Rest assured, there won't be a Betta in this minimal scape, I'll stick to shrimp.


----------



## Raekz (28 Jan 2021)

Just wanted to give a small update; 

The plants are sort of stable. Not that much growth, only up (because the lights suck). Some parts getting brownish as well.
Internal filters suck. They really do. Never again I will skip on putting an external filter on a tank.
Light is too weak on this tank. Stock lighting, might be fine for some really easy plants, not for MC. I've had success with MC before, now I've learned you can't rely on only good soil, which I kind of knew when I started 
I have a lot more issues getting this stable then my old 60*30 tank.



Having said that, the shrimp are thriving, from now on I'm calling them underwater rabbits, if you know what I mean 😁



I've started with 5 shrimp, stopped counting at 50 when I took this photo...

For now, it's a nice tank to have next to me on my desk during the COVID period, I'll probably sell it at one point and this thread won't be updated anymore. You win some, you lose some I guess, and that's fine.


----------



## dean (30 Jan 2021)

I presume you are talking about a betta Splendens that’s been imported 
So it’s been in about 200ml of water once it was big enough to be sexed 
Therefore it’s never experienced a large space or even plants so a nice aquascape aquatium will be a good home for him 

If you can have a small ledge just under the surface where the betta can rest it will be fine 
I’ve had some that even rest on top of filters so they were above the waters surface 
This is the most important part of keeping a betta, they need to rest ideally at the surface 

Is there a lot of flow ?
If so go for a short finned variety


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

